

Dark Snow Project - DanBC
http://darksnowproject.org/

======
dsl
Please designers, don't build sites like this. It looks super cool and fancy,
but even my Macbook Pro with 16GB of RAM and the lastest build of Chromium was
sluggish as hell.

~~~
Jgrubb
Not to mention it's almost impossible to pay attention to what the page was
about. Something to do with that RS article that's also on the front page?

~~~
malandrew
Super herky jerky on my 2013 Macbook Air. Needs a serious rafactor. Use
requestAnimationFrame properly plz.

------
deerpig
Glitzy eye-candy does not inspire confidence in a scientific expedition.
Planes shooting across the screen... and everything boiled down into talking
points just detract from what might be a serious scientific study. The total
effect left me feeling uneasy and not trusting the project. Science should be
about the steak, not the sizzle.

Even the name, Dark Snow, sounds like a bad Hollywood horror movie. Maybe they
really are really on a mission to discover frozen aliens beneath the Greenland
ice sheet. There is nothing sexy or cool about Greenland, it's a bleak
desolate place, which is why it's called Greenland, to trick people into
settling there. I guess Dark Snow is trying the same trick.

------
ryanwhitney
Who put honey on my trackpad?

------
dnautics
it's great to see crowdfunded science pick up! Obviously I've got a vested
interest in this and watching very closely...

------
ZoF
Thought this was Snowden related from the title.

~~~
anologwintermut
It is. By eating up your memory, this site starves NSA malware.

